# Help with Star Curtain for SciFi show



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm from the Boston area so would love to help. What theater are you out of?


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Edrick said:


> I'm from the Boston area so would love to help. What theater are you out of?


I'm guessing Cambridge or the South End...


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.thehometheatergallery.com/home-theater/fiber-optic-starfield.html


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Brainstorm-Deep-Space-Planetarium-Projector/dp/B004S6QWDG


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Just some ideas


----------



## enigma2118 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Thank you for the suggestions so far*

Thank you all for the suggestions so far.

Edrick - Hey there. We work out of the Factory Theatre in the southern end of Boston. Not South Boston. Here is the theatre's website, though the owner is in the middle of rebuilding the website (it's rather old) 

Our theatre company website is:

sftcboston.com

This show is the first of our 3rd season. I would love if you would like to help out, but I took a look at your website, and it looks like you're a pretty professional fellah there. Not that we are not a professional theatre company, but rather a fringe theatre company with a tiny budget. I don't know if we would be able to compensate you for your time in a manner that you are accustomed to. But please feel free to contact me if you would like at:





electricmalone - You must have worked up around here before!

LARMGUY - thank you for the suggestion. I was looking at such options. This one looks like it would not be able to compete with the stage lights. I looked at laser star projectors as well, but they tend to be $$ and the ones that are affordable have reviews of dim light, and many only come in red or green. More like clubbing gear.

Well, thank you guys. If you have any other ideas, please keep 'em coming! We can use all the help, and Sci Fi theatre is awesome!


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

enigma2118 said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions so far.
> 
> Edrick - Hey there. We work out of the Factory Theatre in the southern end of Boston. Not South Boston. Here is the theatre's website, though the owner is in the middle of rebuilding the website (it's rather old)
> 
> ...


Yup, the two most creative spots I've ever been to... The South End (not to be confused with Southie) and Cambridge. I worked in Boston for 2&1/2years, now I'm happily on Cape Cod, Woods Hole, mostly, another very creative friendly area.
Have you tried hitting up MIT engineering students that need a project? Or Wentworth, or any of the dozens of engineering schools within a T stop or two?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I removed the links/email per request from the OP.

Pete


----------

